# Contest time.....



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a new mold on my desk...will do the other half tomorrow....best guess wins one...


any color as long as its resin beige.....


( that was not a hint btw...)

Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

1950 Hudson Hornet.  Hey, if I'm gonna win it's gonna be something I want most.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

some type of Hot Rod 

thanks for the contest


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

coach61,

Would love it if it were a 32-Ford, Willys sedan or coupe, 1/32 of course 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

Model T ford you could get "in any color as long as it was black" Henry Ford
Color slowed down the production line,and made mass production slower
Now what do I win ?????????


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My guess is an Ajs ramp truck, mate! (atleast it had better be!) LOL


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

It is a Lotus formula car..... sorry, the crystal is going dim, can't see anything else....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My money's on the "The Car" !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> My money's on the "The Car" !


 Nope, that would be on MY bench! LOL...it is half completed at this time, eh!
I will complete it one of these years. We all know how inspiration comes and goes.....  
Coach, I figured you would get a kick out of these too, yeah?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joe, you had "the car" project on your desk since your hair was short. I wanted one so long from you I forgot about it. now i'm wanting it again.
git-er-done


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and Coach
its a slot car
I win ,send loot.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Green Hornet car for X-traction chassis


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Nope, that would be on MY bench! LOL...it is half completed at this time, eh!
> I will complete it one of these years. We all know how inspiration comes and goes.....
> Coach, I figured you would get a kick out of these too, yeah?


 So far looks great ! I do not even remember when I sent it to you.Can't wait to see it completed !

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would really look great on an AFX style chassis Joez. :devil: rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> I have a new mold on my desk...will do the other half tomorrow....best guess wins one...
> 
> 
> any color as long as its resin beige.....
> ...


 
Coach, will the item be ready by the time the contest is over?  rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Guessing a Karmann Ghia ??


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

58 PLymouth Fury?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok this did not work well.. Joe you had a unfair advantage and already are getting one..Ok So I will ask one more question and the winner gsts the truck also...What Car body did I use to win the 1983 Eastern Ontario championship with?

BTW Bumper I do have a 58 fury on my desk but it was not my cast lol...

Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hmm...perhaps a Ford Jcar ??


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hmm...perhaps a Ford Jcar ??




Right Class of racer wrong chassis, I would have to say cold...


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I remember it well. It was a Lola GT.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice car SP but I have never raced a Lola of any type.....


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hummm....1983, I wasn't there, but possibly a McLaren M8?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ford gt

I win again

send loot you old fart


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

in 1983 i was only 12 years old!! i dont remember s**t!! LOL ..so count me out on this  

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ok, serious........1983...........afx corvette, not the ap one, the other one with the #12 on the back


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

So sad...you guys are not close...lol....not a street car is your next clue...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Was it a Batmobile? That would have ...been....interesting.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

A Buick Grand National for tjet chassis


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Was the GNX out in '83? I thought it came out later than that. Humm...not a street car, and not the M8. Can we buy a clue? Open wheel or full body?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

porsche 956?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Was the GNX out in '83? I thought it came out later than that. Humm...not a street car, and not the M8. Can we buy a clue? Open wheel or full body?



New Clue.. Full body, not domestic. Not a street car But the company does make street cars....I"m a bit surprized no one is close guess I am not as well known as I thought lol....



Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh man, that just opens up a whole new can of worms. My last guess is a Ferrari 512 LM.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

OK, I wasn't there and don't remember. I was just hoping it was so long ago that you couldn't really remeber either.

Last guess.... early 80's..... Porsche 930?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

lotus?mcClaren?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

A Saleen????


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Heres a clue.. someone had the right MAke someone guessed its main competitor...BTW Mold is done and it came out SWEET...you do want to win this...


Dave


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

porsche 917?
porsche 906?
ferarri dino?
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mercedes ?? jaguar???

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

opel? is that spelled right?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Fiat Bambino on a shortened t-jet chassis?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that ^ would be cool. I've only seen one Fiat 500 here in the states, and that was in SF a few years ago. I can see a great slotcar application to it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok Coach, I'm a Porsche nut. So lets split a hair: The Porsche 962 derived from the previously mentioned 956 by 2.8 Power Ranger. Did'nt you mention it a while back in one of your posts?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

2.8powerranger said:


> porsche 917?
> porsche 906?
> ferarri dino?
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!



917 it is..I won the 85 series in the 956. Was going to give a huge clue saying if you go back into my pics and find the vintage feield from my home track the car is in the center of the pic..lol.. Was a AFX painted drak blue with a white center and red trim lightened to the max and with a drilled gplus chassis mounted using mounts from a Lotus F1 car..Send me your addy 2.8 and I will getthe truck out to you...


Dave

[email protected]


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

I had absolutley no clue ,,so i did a search of vintage can am cars 1:1 from the 70s the 917 seemed to be the most popular,then i thought it could be a 956 cause its a full body but not here .dumb luck i stumbled onto it,thanks dude! cant wait to see it.
matt schall
152 west high st.
circleville,ohio
43113


----------

